# Κυριακή των εφημερίδων



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

Για εφημεριδοφάγους σαν κι εμένα, η Κυριακή ήταν πάντοτε ημέρα ιερή· για άλλους ημέρα του Κυρίου και της επουράνιας εξουσίας, για άλλους ημέρα της τέταρτης εξουσίας. Παλιά, στο σπίτι μας ο ένας από μας ετοίμαζε το πρωινό, ο άλλος πήγαινε να φέρει (κι αν ήταν με τα πόδια, να κουβαλήσει) τα κυριακάτικα φύλλα. Μόνο στην Αγγλία τα βρίσκαμε να μας περιμένουν στο κατώφλι. Όσο παίρναν βάρος, τόσο περισσότερο απελπιζόμασταν: μα τόσο χαρτί χαμένο, ένα αλσύλλιο νιώθω ότι καταναλώνω κάθε Κυριακή! Και τι να πρωτοδιαβάσουμε; Και μεγάλωναν οι στοίβες οι αδιάβαστες και οι μισοδιαβασμένες, με την ελπίδα ότι κάποτε θα έβρισκα την ώρα να ξεφυλλίσω εκείνο το ένθετο με το εντυπωσιακό εξώφυλλο που δεν είχα προλάβει ούτε να ξεφυλλίσω. Η ελπίδα πέθαινε όταν οι στοίβες έπαιρναν απειλητικές διαστάσεις και εγώ έπαιρνα την απόφαση να τις πάω για ανακύκλωση. Κάθε φορά που πέταγα εφημερίδες ένιωθα σαν να έκανα μια μικρή λοβοτομή, σαν να μου επέβαλλαν οι συνθήκες να στερηθώ ένα κομμάτι της μνήμης μου.

Και ύστερα ήρθε το ίντερνετ.

Πρώτα σταμάτησα να αγοράζω ξένες εφημερίδες. Έπειτα τις καθημερινές ελληνικές. Τέλος οι κυριακάτικες περιορίστηκαν σε μία. Την οποία δεν διαβάζω εγώ. Οι Κυριακές στο σαλόνι έγιναν Κυριακές ακόμα μεγαλύτερης καθήλωσης μπροστά στον υπολογιστή. Έφυγε το άγχος της πληροφορίας που χάνεται στην ανακύκλωση, ήρθε το άγχος της πληροφορίας που δεν χάνεται ποτέ. Δεκαπλασιάστηκε το άγχος που έλεγε «Τι να πρωτοδιαβάσουμε;» — μέχρι που κι αυτό, όπως κάθε άγχος για την κατάκτηση κάποιου Έβερεστ, εκλογικεύτηκε, με τη συνειδητοποίηση του ανέφικτου, στην αποδοχή τού «ό,τι προλάβουμε». 

Αυτές τις μέρες που νιώθω την ανάγκη να καταλάβω ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει, που για ένα θέμα εξαιρετικής σημασίας για το άτομο και το σύνολο, για το τώρα και το αύριο, διατυπώνονται του κόσμου οι απόψεις, που μπορείς, ανάλογα και με τα προσωπικά σου κριτήρια να δεις ποιοι είναι σοβαροί και ποιοι απλώς συνθηματολογούν ή ανευθυνολογούν, έχω χωθεί μέχρι τα μπούνια στις ψηφιακές εφημερίδες και άκρη δεν έχω βγάλει. Εντάξει, διαμορφώνω προσωπικές απόψεις, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ανακάλυψα την αλήθεια και τις καλύτερες λύσεις. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι, αν ένας έχει τις σωστές απαντήσεις, τότε 999 έχουν τις λανθασμένες! Κι εμείς που εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ, ανήμποροι κατά τ' άλλα να κάνουμε κάτι πιο σοβαρό, που έχουμε σαν μέγιστη ηθική υποχρέωση να μην πάρουμε κανέναν στο λαιμό μας με κάποια πρόταση για μεταφραστική απόδοση, δεν μπορούμε παρά να παρακαλούμε αυτοί που θα δώσουν τις λύσεις για μας να διαλέξουν από το πακέτο με τις καλύτερες και όχι από το πακέτο με τις χειρότερες. Για τα παιδιά μας, ρε γαμώτο!

Επειδή ολόγυρά μας τα πράγματα θα είναι όλο και πιο πολωμένα και τα νεύρα θα είναι πιο τεντωμένα και τον πολιτικό αντίπαλο θα τον βλέπουμε με πιο στραβό μάτι και επειδή θα νιώθουμε έντονα την ανάγκη να εκτονώσουμε το θυμό μας για κάτι, προτείνω οι συζητήσεις στην πολιτική ενότητα να γίνονται με πολλή προσοχή. Και με μία βεβαιότητα: ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά βεβαιότητα, ότι το πιθανότερο είναι η άποψή μου, η άποψή σας, η άποψη του αγαπημένου σας σχολιογράφου ή πολιτικού, να είναι μια από τις 999 εσφαλμένες απόψεις.

Μία βεβαιότητα υπάρχει: ότι δεν θα θέλουμε να ξαναζήσουμε αυτά που πρόκειται να ζήσουμε. Ας σημειώνουμε καλά, ως νοήμονες και όχι ως πρόβατα, ποιοι φταίνε σε τι. Και ας φροντίσετε οι νεότεροι να μην επαναληφθούν, ποτέ ξανά. Τουλάχιστον, το πάθημα να γίνει μάθημα.


----------



## mariposa (Apr 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μία βεβαιότητα υπάρχει: ότι δεν θα θέλουμε να ξαναζήσουμε αυτά που πρόκειται να ζήσουμε.


Με έπιασε απελπισία όταν το διάβασα αυτό. Γι' αυτό έκοψα τις εφημερίδες. Για να μη σκέφτομαι καν. (Φαίνεται περνάω το στάδιο της άρνησης).


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και δεν είσαι η μόνη. Στον βομβαρδισμό με αντικρουόμενες πληροφορίες, όταν νιώθεις ανίκανος να καταλάβεις τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, όταν δεν έχεις τις βεβαιότητες του δογματικού για να ξέρεις ποιον να πιστέψεις και ποιον όχι, στο τέλος προτιμάς να μην ξέρεις. Νομίζεις ότι εγώ που υποψιάζομαι ότι κάτι πάω να καταλάβω, είμαι πιο καλά; Μπα, μόνο ένας σάκος του μποξ θα βοηθούσε. Γιατί κάθε τόσο νιώθω την επιθυμία να χτυπήσω κάποιον. Τουλάχιστον δύο ντουζίνες φορές ήθελα να βρίσω δημόσια και γλιτώσατε το ξέσπασμά μου την τελευταία στιγμή. Όμως υπόσχομαι να μη χάνω την ευκαιρία να καταθέτω θετικές και αισιόδοξες σκέψεις και ειδήσεις. Αύριο κιόλας πάω στον οπτικό για ένα καινούργιο ζευγάρι ροζ γυαλιά (προχτές που είχα πάει, του είχαν μείνει μόνο μοβ).


----------



## mariposa (Apr 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τουλάχιστον δύο ντουζίνες φορές ήθελα να βρίσω δημόσια και γλιτώσατε το ξέσπασμά μου την τελευταία στιγμή. .


Εσύ περνάς τη φάση του θυμού. Είσαι ένα στάδιο πιο μπροστά από εμένα. Να δούμε, όταν μπούμε στο στάδιο της διαπραγμάτευσης, με ποιον θα διαπραγματευτούμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2016)

Ας αναστήσουμε αυτό εδώ το νήμα:

*An open letter from the editor-in-chief of EL PAÍS to the newspaper’s staff*
Antonio Caño has held a meeting with the workforce to explain the imminent transformation of the newspaper into a media outlet that is, above all, digital [...]


----------

